# This morning I woke up with the thought...



## Tiphareth (May 9, 2009)

Money is a strange and powerful act of magic because every bill has a face on it, it's almost like we are giving it an identity of its own, inflated by the very lie that it's self-awareness is outside of our own. Andrew Jackson's untrusting eyes that leave us at the mercy of a big distraction, that pushes our conclusion into to the future but ignores our own mortality, as if we left any concept of immortality to be a thought for the paper to finish for us. We let it seduce our psychology, our evolutionary instinct to recognize two eyes, a nose and a mouth for someone who is, at the very least, going to provide us with a nourishing conversation, a playful wink, or even a smile to comfort our uncertainty of the things we do. Instead we settle for less, we let it's reluctant rigidity be a promissory note to be exchanged for the feign humor, small talk, and a space-holder for true self-esteem. What I'm going to buy tomorrow? I was hoping to find a that soul with the paper with the crystalline wonder of dreaming and creative endeavor, I really regret that LSD has anything to do with money at all, Why give it even more power? I guess it's a careful balance, my point if you got it, smile first, and then make someone else smile.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (May 11, 2009)

I'll have to agree with arrow on this one. Money is a powerful and evil thing, but it is a neccesity in some cases...My advice go get a 40 and have a few swigs for me.


----------



## Angela (May 12, 2009)

I would have to agree that money is a strange and powerful thing. But not magic anymore than religion is magic. They are about the same, based not in intrinsic value or truth but in people's belief in them. Don't stare too long at the faces on the money though, people might start thinking that your a little off if your waiting for those faces to provide conversation or anything else.


----------



## Arapala (Jun 2, 2009)

Hmm i read it a few times. I am not sure if i fully understand, but shit that was just awesome to read!!!


----------

